# M&P 9 sight?



## schmidtb (Dec 19, 2010)

Trying to replace the rear sight on a M&P 9. Will the adjustable rear sight on the M&P 9 fit the 9. Should be easy to calculate the height of a replacement front......

Barry


----------



## schmidtb (Dec 19, 2010)

Just recieved a reply from S&W.....The cuts in the slide are different on the M&P 9 and the M&P 22. so the sights do not interchange.....makes sense to me..........

Barry


----------

